# Uber Pay Missing



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Wednesday morning is when Lyft & Uber always do the direct deposit.
Uber payment is MIA so far.
Anyone else?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> Wednesday morning is when Lyft & Uber always do the direct deposit.
> Uber payment is MIA so far.
> Anyone else?


Same here found this on another forum. I'll give it till tomorrow before I start to worry

I guess Uber's strategy is to make us panic then relieved that we are getting paid at all


----------



## UberDuro (Jun 20, 2018)

One more day for uber to make interest off of our customers money...and our pay...sounds very sketchy...and greedy.


----------



## filldebasket (Dec 15, 2016)

Whats going on with Uber. This weeks pay shows that it posted but my bank has no record of receiving the transfer. Phone Calls tand Messages o CS go unanswered. Has uber sliced out the back door???


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Same.

Can't even get a hold of support on the phone.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Yea! What gives? 
Its normally there by now......
Lyft already posted.....


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Same here......


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Got mine this morning as usual.


----------



## Robertmt (Jun 16, 2017)

Mine is missing. I asked and got an e-mail they have issues with payment and "our team is working on it, thanks for your patience"


----------



## Robertmt (Jun 16, 2017)

I reported thru the app this morning, got a response that they are having pay processing issues and "our team is working on it" No info on a resolution.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Same here.

I thought it was because I had a long trip with a high fare on Sunday evening that they held. I hate how they do that. The weird part was the fare was available as soon as I completed it and Uber appeared to let me cash it out. But when I did the cash out, the long fare disappeared and it only cashed out what I already had. Then the long fare went to $0 for a couple days. Uber says it was direct deposited but my bank doesn't have it.

But it sounds like that long fare monkey business didn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

what the **** man

i haven't got paid too!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

filldebasket said:


> Has uber sliced out the back door???


No. Uber will return again next week to make you miserable once again.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

i'm remembering all the idiots on here who used to make fun of those who cash out daily or before the pay period ends... this is a great reason to do just that


----------



## antonfilip (Mar 16, 2017)

Tysmith95 said:


> Same.
> 
> Can't even get a hold of support on the phone.


Same here in Cleveland...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

crowuber said:


> i'm remembering all the idiots on here who used to make fun of those who cash out daily or before the pay period ends.


Those transactions go MIA as well, only more frequently.


----------



## TricksterKane (Feb 5, 2018)

Ok I posted it in another forum. Mine is missing aswell.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Playing with my money is like playing with my emotion. 
-Big Worm


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

I have not gotten paid either. Uber said it is showing "pending" and may take up to 3 business days. What's going on? Usually here like clockwork.


----------



## Jedimojo (Aug 14, 2017)

Same here. I was freaking out but feel better that I'm not alone. I won't freak again until tomorrow morning I guess.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Most likely Uber is experiencing a cash flow problem, and doesn't have the ready cash to make the deposits.


----------



## KC_Ride (Mar 3, 2017)

Same here! Opened up a support case,no one is replied to it yet!


----------



## filldebasket (Dec 15, 2016)

KC_Ride said:


> Same here! Opened up a support case,no one is replied to it yet!


The issue with the delay in Direct Deposit payments is disturbing on so many levels. The worse and most unprofessional part of this ugly mess is Ubers complete lack of communication with its drivers. Not a single "we are sorry and are working to resolve" not a single "we appreciate your patience and understanding" NOTHING. Uber has given us the big middle finger on this one. 
I drive for Uber and Lyft. My primary online time is with Uber, using Lyft as a fill in during slow periods during the day. Starting tomorrow, I'm going to use Lyft exclusively, denying Uber any earnings I may have made for them. I would urge every driver that has the option of either Lyft or Uber, to not drive for Uber (even for a day) so as to deny them the revenue we drivers earn for them.


----------



## filldebasket (Dec 15, 2016)

Tysmith95 said:


> Same.
> 
> Can't even get a hold of support on the phone.


The issue with the delay in Direct Deposit payments is disturbing on so many levels. The worse and most unprofessional part of this ugly mess is Ubers complete lack of communication with its drivers. Not a single "we are sorry and are working to resolve" not a single "we appreciate your patience and understanding" NOTHING. Uber has given us the big middle finger on this one. 
I drive for Uber and Lyft. My primary online time is with Uber, using Lyft as a fill in during slow periods during the day. Starting tomorrow, I'm going to use Lyft exclusively, denying Uber any earnings I may have made for them. I would urge every driver that has the option of either Lyft or Uber, to not drive for Uber (even for a day) so as to deny them the revenue we drivers earn for them.


----------



## alaex (Mar 28, 2018)

Yay! The gig is over. Back to real life.


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

Yes, I always cash out on a daily basic. 
Plus it’s free on Uber, Lyft charges 50 cents


----------



## filldebasket (Dec 15, 2016)

Just received this text from Uber:

"Uber: We’re aware of a payment processing issue and are working to resolve it as quickly as possible. Expect to receive your payment within the next 24 hours."


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Uber is supposed to be technology company. If true, why do they have sll these technical issues?


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hopefully it gets fixed?


----------



## Tokichop (Apr 9, 2018)

Over the last few weeks, around the time the new surge system came out in OKC, this is the 4th time Uber has “technical issues” with their payment system. First time was the instant paid not working (Memorial weekend) that all those funds turned into direct deposits about 5 days later; then a couple incidents a week apart where ride payments showed up as $0 and were fixed within a few hours; and now this. 

Since I feel the need to start popping Benzo every time I call 24/7 phone support,I started cashing out after $100 bucks lately, if payment doesn’t go through I just turn the app off and do Lyft only till it shows up.

My suggestion of new feature: after every ride when pax and driver rate one another, add a second section to rate Uber as a company


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

filldebasket said:


> I would urge every driver that has the option of either Lyft or Uber, to not drive for Uber (even for a day) so as to deny them the revenue we drivers earn for them.


My thinking exactly, although that puts us in the wishful thinking zone.
If this happens again next week, I will seriously consider doing this.
If Uber can instantly put money on a debit card (something I have never tried because I don't need it, and because I won't pay their service fee), then they could just as easily do a direct deposit at 2 AM Monday.That they don't is just a 2 day float of our funds so they can earn the interest.
After 30 months of that I've gotten used to it, but if they try to stretch it, I will not be amused.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I got a text from an unrecognized number that said only "ithin the next 24 hours."

I was waiting for the other part but it never came. It took me a while to realize it was from Uber and they were talking about their payment problem. The technology company can't even send a proper text let alone process direct deposits.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

filldebasket said:


> ... Starting tomorrow, I'm going to use Lyft exclusively, denying Uber any earnings I may have made for them. I would urge every driver that has the option of either Lyft or Uber, to not drive for Uber (even for a day) so as to deny them the revenue we drivers earn for them.


Right, because some other driver won't take those trips instead.

You aren't "denying" Uber anything. But, hey, you just keep telling yourself how much you are sticking it to "the man".


----------



## alaex (Mar 28, 2018)

alaex said:


> Yay! The gig is over. Back to real life.


Just when I thought that I was out, they pull me back in.
DD came through.


----------



## filldebasket (Dec 15, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Right, because some other driver won't take those trips instead.
> 
> You aren't "denying" Uber anything. But, hey, you just keep telling yourself how much you are sticking it to "the man".


Can you imagine AT&T, IBM or the corner grocer not meeting its payroll obligation.

I'm driving Lyft exclusively today. I know I'm tilting at windmills, but if enough drivers do it maybe Uber will get the message. Worse case, at least I feel I did something (no matter how small) to let Uber know that its egregious treatment of drivers is unacceptable.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Most likely Uber is experiencing a cash flow problem, and doesn't have the ready cash to make the deposits.


quit getting my hopes up...


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

filldebasket said:


> The issue with the delay in Direct Deposit payments is disturbing on so many levels. The worse and most unprofessional part of this ugly mess is Ubers complete lack of communication with its drivers. Not a single "we are sorry and are working to resolve" not a single "we appreciate your patience and understanding" NOTHING. Uber has given us the big middle finger on this one.
> I drive for Uber and Lyft. My primary online time is with Uber, using Lyft as a fill in during slow periods during the day. Starting tomorrow, I'm going to use Lyft exclusively, denying Uber any earnings I may have made for them. I would urge every driver that has the option of either Lyft or Uber, to not drive for Uber (even for a day) so as to deny them the revenue we drivers earn for them.


If even a small percentage of Uber drivers did this, the point would be made. But as usual, we eat our own. Uber behaves this way because they can and we allow them to.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

It's a cash flow problem. They just try to minimize it by saying it's a computer glitch.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Checked my account.... it's showing a "pending transaction" with Raiser. Yey!


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

filldebasket said:


> Can you imagine AT&T, IBM or the corner grocer not meeting its payroll obligation.
> 
> I'm driving Lyft exclusively today. I know I'm tilting at windmills, but if enough drivers do it maybe Uber will get the message. Worse case, at least I feel I did something (no matter how small) to let Uber know that its egregious treatment of drivers is unacceptable.


I worked for AT&T for over 10 years, and there were several times that my pay was a day or two late. Shit happens.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> Playing with my money is like playing with my emotion.
> -Big Worm


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

cangold said:


> Yes, I always cash out on a daily basic.
> Plus it's free on Uber, Lyft charges 50 cents


Uber charges 50c here. Where are you?


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

crowuber said:


> what the &%[email protected]!* man
> 
> i haven't got paid too!


Imagine how the pax feels when you cancel or don't show up.



UberDuro said:


> One more day for uber to make interest off of our customers money...and our pay...sounds very sketchy...and greedy.


Some drivers are greedy and sketchy.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

cangold said:


> Yes, I always cash out on a daily basic.
> Plus it's free on Uber, Lyft charges 50 cents


Uber charges 50 cents to my personal account if I were using that Uber/Green Dot card it would be free.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Wait a minute...let me get this right...

Just a week or so ago....

The monkey was taking his instant pay...

And everyone poo pood me about it....

Guess who always had my money...8>)

Damn it's a cold day in he$$...

When the monkey is right....on....8>)

Hope you guys got paid by now...

I don't trust Uber any furthur...

Than I can throw them....8>O

Of course I AM a strong ape...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Uber is supposed to be technology company. If true, why do they have sll these technical issues?


Because they called Uber support for help


crowuber said:


> i'm remembering all the idiots on here who used to make fun of those who cash out daily or before the pay period ends... this is a great reason to do just that


Because of this fear, you're encouraging drivers to now Cash Out.
So lets see, that's a million drivers, cashing out daily, or better yet, several times a day, at 50 cents a pop.
Sounds like Uber's plan worked.


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

father of unicorns said:


> Uber charges 50 cents to my personal account if I were using that Uber/Green Dot card it would be free.


the black uber visa debit card is free


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

On the heels of this weeks deposit drama, did you all get a *new* INSTANT PAY Terms of Service that you must accept before going online? I did. It includes this gem:

“We reserve the right to block access to Instant Pay at any time for any reason, including for improper use of the Uber Services, account investigation or deactivation, or further review of trips completed.”


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> On the heels of this weeks deposit drama, did you all get a *new* INSTANT PAY Terms of Service that you must accept before going online? I did. It includes this gem:
> 
> "We reserve the right to block access to Instant Pay at any time for any reason, including for improper use of the Uber Services, account investigation or deactivation, or further review of trips completed."


Yes and they threw it at me...

At one of my busiest times...

Around 3am...sheesh....

Like I am going to stop....

And read it right then....8>O

Unbelievable...!!!

Rakos


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Yep, same as Rakos, I got it in the middle of driving. As if I can read that microscopic print on my phone in the car. Assholes.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

AllGold said:


> Yep, same as Rakos, I got it in the middle of driving. As if I can read that microscopic print on my phone in the car. Assholes.


Basically, the new contract reads that Uber is not responsible for any failure to pay you on time due to incidents caused by your bank or "other factors."
The "other factors" of course are those mishaps that are the fault of Uber.
The issue at hand is that many drivers had overdraft charges imposed upon them by their bank when a "lack of funds" caused by Uber created shortages in driver bank accounts that left bills unpaid.
With this new policy that Uber is making you agree to, you basically gave Uber the authority to be financially irresponsible even though it will cause you to become financially irresponsible.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

You can get my hopes up about the imminent death of uber, but i suspect it's just a bug.


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

JMlyftuber said:


> Uber charges 50c here. Where are you?


Uber debit card thru gobank it's free to cash out I'm in St Petersburg


----------



## Seattle hustle (Jul 10, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> Wednesday morning is when Lyft & Uber always do the direct deposit.
> Uber payment is MIA so far.
> Anyone else?


Didn't work for them for over 2 months than I did 2 delivery pay out was $4 each I'm like no way lol that the reason I stopped the 1st place than got fake 2.2 and 2.5× boost in middle of ocean thought maybe a error lets do it! Not only I'm not getting boost I'm not even getting paid the regular what are you doing with ur life paid


----------

